# Are pothos plants safe for African Cichlids?



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

I've read some posts about people cutting pothos plants and rooting them in the top of the tank. I know the leaves of the plants are toxic, and I'm wondering if the roots are as well. I know the haps and peacocks would nibble on the roots.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes. My Peacocks/Haps and Frontosa will occasionally nibble on the roots and they're fine. It's been about 6 months now.

Just make sure you clean the roots thoroughly of any soil or fertilizer that the plant was previously in.


----------



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I may put some black pipes in the corners where I can insert the roots.Not sure if there needs to be lots of circulation around the roots, but I can drill holes in the bottom of the pipe so the roots won't poke out unless they get 24" long. Now to keep the cat off the top of the tank.....


----------



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone else use other plants with success? Now I have the tank figured out, but was not thinking about the cat at first.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

intofish said:


> Anyone else use other plants with success? Now I have the tank figured out, but was not thinking about the cat at first.


Haha!


----------



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone have a helpful suggestion for a different plant, other than the "Haha!" plant suggested?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Giant hygro, Anubias, java fern, eel grass, pygmy chain sword. The list goes on and on. Ha Ha


----------



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> Giant hygro, Anubias, java fern, eel grass, pygmy chain sword. The list goes on and on. Ha Ha


I've never grown plants before. Can any of those be kept without special lighting or CO2? I just want something to stick in there that will survive and absorb nitrates.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes those are all low light easy keepers.


----------

